# Airplay sans connection wifi



## xavax (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Est il possible de se connecter en airplay d'un iphone par exemple sans passer par un routeur? Peut on se connecter directement à l'apple tv? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## wip (27 Septembre 2012)

Cela ne semble semble pas possible sans réseau wi-fi domestique.


----------



## ytomasz (27 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je déterre ce post pour savoir, car c'était il me semble dans les projets, si l'Apple TV nécessite toujours la connexion a un réseau wifi pour utilisation d'air play avec un iPad ou iPhone ??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 
Yoann


----------



## Siciliano (27 Mars 2013)

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible si tu fais ça mais, si le partage de connexion est possible sur un iPhone, peut être que c'est bien possible de partager le contenu de l'iPhone...  
Par contre l'iPad, sauf si c'est un 3G/cellulaire avec partage de connexion, je vois pas... Sauf encore si ça passe par le partage iPhone peut être...


----------



## ytomasz (27 Mars 2013)

En effet je comptais créer le réseau en effectuant le partage de connexion sur mon iphone. Ainsi mon iPad et l'appel TV se connecteraient au même réseau crée par l'iPhone.

Compliqué mais ça devrait marcher. 
J'ai pas mal de questions sur l'apple tv je vais créer un nouveau post
Merci de ta réponse en tous cas


----------



## Siciliano (28 Mars 2013)

De rien


----------



## jlacloud (3 Mars 2021)

ytomasz a dit:


> En effet je comptais créer le réseau en effectuant le partage de connexion sur mon iphone. Ainsi mon iPad et l'appel TV se connecteraient au même réseau crée par l'iPhone.
> 
> Compliqué mais ça devrait marcher.
> J'ai pas mal de questions sur l'apple tv je vais créer un nouveau post
> Merci de ta réponse en tous cas


Bonjour,
Je suis dans le même cas que vous mais je n’ai pas trouvé de solutions. Mon objectif: iPhone partage connexion 4G avec iPad, diffusion de la musique Deezer via iPhone ou iPad (par down stream 4G) sur Airport Express dont AirPlay est activé qui transmet musique via jack sur amplificateur.


----------

